# Multi Ads to UPgrade To Win 10 !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I'm receiving multiple ads to UPgrade to Win 10 ! Someone said to wait till October to UPgrade ! So , is there a Time limit for Upgrading to Win 10 ? Now , I'm wondering IF , I need to UPgrade at all ? Someone got some answers ? , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..............I'm receiving multiple ads to UPgrade to Win 10 ! Someone said to wait till October to UPgrade ! So , is there a Time limit for Upgrading to Win 10 ? Now , I'm wondering IF , I need to UPgrade at all ? Someone got some answers ? , fordy


You have a year from July 29th to upgrade for free.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, but the pop up screen that appears every 10 minutes or so is VERY annoying. Does anyone know of a way to turn them off? Ad blocker doesn't work on them. 

I want to wait until after October to upgrade the Win 7 desktop since a major update is supposed to come out then. But, geesh! the pop-up ads are driving me nuts.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The windows 10 upgrade doesn't get caught by ad blockers because it was installed as an important update back in April and again in July.

On 8.1 it is update KB3035583 and on 7 it is KB2952664 from what I have been told but I am not sure as I don't have 7. If you do have Win 7 I would suggest checking some of the I.T. discussion boards to better make sure you get the correct update number to eliminate the upgrade harassment.

I keep the upgrade spam out of my win 8.1 machine by having gone into installed updates and removing kb3035583, setting my updates for manual installation, doing a check for updates and then selecting kb3035583 as an update to hide instead of installing.

Since hiding the windows 10 crap app I am not harassed to upgrade and the real updates are downloaded for the security patches.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

That's what I did, also. Uncheck KB3035583, do not let it install, if it has already installed, uninstall it. I detest nags. Do not want Windows 10, and don't want the constant nag.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I installed Windows 10 and then uninstalled it. YOu have 30 days from the install to revert back to your old version before it deletes that to create space. I use 8.1. The picture viewer was a little nicer because you could easily crop in it, but then there were things like I got the big search bar, I did the custome install and it still did things I told it not to do during the install like not to organize all my media files but it did it anyway. That made me distrust whether all the other things I told it not to do it was doing anyway.

From what I have read, it can turn off files without your permission like disable videos that it decides may be copyrighted and you did not pay for them. It will use your system like a P2P server (it will distribute updates to others via your computer and connections which eats up your bandwidth), I did not try but was told it disabled the DVD playback and charges you to play any typical games like solitaire without subjecting you to adware. It is part of their evolving pawall business model. I have an Xbox and they did the same thing there and are trying to export that onto PC's.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

An article in one of my industry mags indicated that about 65% of Windows 8.1 home users are electing to stick with 8.1 as they have spent one to two years getting used to the 8/8.1 as they did XP.

As long as 8.1 will have the end cycle support to 2023 since the males in my family seldom live past the age of 65, I figure that I am close enough to the end of my own life cycle to not have to worry about getting the next windows version. If I do outlive my current PC I will just spend my final hardware stage years sitting on a park bench like the old man who was always hitting on the old gal with rolled down stockings and the black jack purse on Laugh In :gaptooth:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Shrek said:


> An article in one of my industry mags indicated that about 65% of Windows 8.1 home users are electing to stick with 8.1 as they have spent one to two years getting used to the 8/8.1 as they did XP.
> 
> As long as 8.1 will have the end cycle support to 2023 since the males in my family seldom live past the age of 65, I figure that I am close enough to the end of my own life cycle to not have to worry about getting the next windows version. If I do outlive my current PC I will just spend my final hardware stage years sitting on a park bench like the old man who was always hitting on the old gal with rolled down stockings and the black jack purse on Laugh In :gaptooth:


My move from 7 to 8.1 was, I think, the only time I switched up OS without having to do so for some software, game, or whatever reason. Some niche business software providers will end their support when I new version comes out and that new version may not run on your current OS if you are too behind. I am that rare bird that actually liked 7 and hated XP LOL.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

XP served my purposes so well and I was so comfortable with it I totally missed out on 7.

When the support of XP was 3 months away from termination I ordered this Desktop PC with 8 and a USB modem to mate with my cheap subscription dial up, removed the built in Wi-Fi to reduce processor loading from the neighborhood kids trying to piggy back me as the system was reinstalling the Wi-Fi on each reboot and used my live wire to transfer my windows games and running them with compatibility mode since purchasing a 8.1 disk set to upgrade from 8 to 8.1 due to having low cost dial up.

I laughed after chop shopping my PC a week after it arrived and a few weeks later buying the 8.1 DVD load pack to remove all brand proprietary apps that the vendor I purchased the hardware from started spam mailing and customer service calling me asking if my PC was functioning properly because they "noticed that my PC was not backing up to their system as it was programmed to do after activation".

It took me three conversations with their customer support to get them to understand that my unit was only bought for parts and cannibalized the day it arrived to become part of my homebrew PC and to remove me from their customer list.

There was one advantage I got due to the spamming. During my conversations with the vendor customer service I was able to prove that my purchase order was for a non warranty covered piece of equipment as my intention at purchase was to use it only for parts and they returned the $40 charge for the extended warranty they usually suckered customers into to me.


----------

